# Wide versus Narrow stance



## Guest

A wider stance makes you more stable while riding, and i even noticed it allows me to go faster when leaning on your front foot

Also, when doing an ollie, having your back foot farther back lets you pop higher and with more control


----------



## max_tm

Conversely to that, I've heard that a narrower stance allows for a tighter carve (now that I think about it, I don't know why this is actually true), but I can confirm from experience from going from a 23" stance to a 20.5-21" stance that it did make a huge difference, although you definitely do lose some balance and I wouldn't recommend it if you're a big park rider.


----------



## Guest

i ride with a really wide stance, 23.5-24" (im 5'8") depending on the board and how i have it set up. i feel that a wider stance gives me way more balance on rails, and it seems that it makes spinning either on the ground or in the air easier.

Sorry to hijack, but what width does everyone else ride. (state ur board size, ur stance width and how tall yo are, and your prefered riding style. park, groomers, pow mix, etc.
Im 5.8 ride a 155 and stance is 24" mainly park


----------



## legallyillegal

personal preference like angles


----------



## Extremo

I ride a 25 in stance because it helps with balance on rails and I find it better for landing big jumps. Fortunately it looks a lot better too. I'd hate to be forced to ride anything smaller than 24 inches, a narrow stance just kills style.


----------



## Guest

so when u say 25 stance, that means that how far apart the bindings are?????


----------



## Gnarly

JrOd said:


> so when u say 25 stance, that means that how far apart the bindings are?????


Stance is measured from the center of the mounting disk in the front binding to the center of the mounting disk in the back binding.

If you want to go wider, push your stance out by 1/2 inch each time you ride and see what you like. You'll know when you've gone too far.


----------



## Rocan

but if you only have four mounting distances on your board, how much adjustment can be made?

unless if you change what holes in the mounting disk you use?


----------



## Extremo

Gnarly said:


> If you want to go wider, push your stance out by 1/2 inch each time you ride and see what you like. You'll know when you've gone too far.


A wider stance def takes some getting use to. I'd recommend moving it out 1/2-1 inch at a time so it isn't a drastic difference. When you feel comfortable move it out a little more. You'll be able to tell what's too much when you get there. I was at 26 on my rail board but it limited my carving ability so I keep my park/all mtn board at 25.


----------



## Guest

A stance too narrow will make you ride like a gaper.


----------



## Gnarly

Rocan said:


> but if you only have four mounting distances on your board, how much adjustment can be made?
> 
> unless if you change what holes in the mounting disk you use?


Even if you only have 4 mounting distances on your board, you can definitely uUse the mounting holes in the disk to push it out even more if needed.


----------



## Guest

To each his own. Who cares how you look, as long as you have fun doing it.


----------

